# Hepatitis C Antibody diag help



## CBC (Dec 1, 2011)

Can someone help me with the proper icd code for hepatitis c antibody positive?


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for, but look at V02.62 for a hep C carrier.

Bob


----------



## CBC (Dec 5, 2011)

I realize after looking into further that this statement means the patient received vaccination at one point.  Thank you for responding.


----------

